# AUD exchange rates with USD, EUR, SGD?



## rcha (13 September 2007)

Hey Guys,

I need some infomation on the movments of australias exchange rates with the following three countries - USD, EUR, SGD.

I have been looking around on the net without much luck. Do you guys have any ideas or websites were I could get this info?

Thanks Guys


----------



## tayser (13 September 2007)

www.xe.com/ucc


----------



## noirua (9 March 2009)

AUD/USD = 0.636 (inverse 1.572)
AUD/GBP = 0.456 (inverse 2.189)
AUD/Euro = 0.504 (inverse 1.98)
AUD/SGD = 0.985 (inverse 1.014)
AUD/JPY = 0.0159 (inverse 62.91)


----------



## BentRod (9 March 2009)

Great stuff Noira.

Rcha....are you still there ...did you catch that???


----------



## Stormin_Norman (9 March 2009)

> Join Date: Sep 2007
> Posts: 1




king lurker? 

welcome aboard. glad you broke your duck.


----------



## nev.shaun (19 March 2009)

Not sure if this has been explained elsewhere but I'm getting really confused tracking price AUSUSD variation during news releases and open hours - having just started off in Forex I've been limiting my trading to during both market closed hours to avoid volatility but don't understand why the AU:US ratio seems to rise when there's a supposedly good report in the US or when the US market opens and seems to be performing well (based on the DOW) such as over the past few days, while dropping when it seems to be underperforming. Am I just attributing the changes to the wrong cause? I've read that AUS strength of tends to follow gold prices as well, but I'm guessing there's many more significant factors I'm overlooking here


----------



## pilbara (19 March 2009)

nev.shaun said:


> don't understand why the AU:US ratio seems to rise when there's a supposedly good report in the US or when the US market opens and seems to be performing well (based on the DOW) such as over the past few days, while dropping when it seems to be underperforming.



for years there was a big asset and commodity boom going on, then we had the credit crunch. 

Before the credit crunch the AUD was riding high on high interest rates and great prospects for our commodity exporting economy.  Investments in AUD were often funded through very low interest rates in JPY (this is called a carry trade).  Once the credit crunch bit hard (Lehman bankrupcy) there was a flight to the quality asset of USD Treasuries.  The USD went up during this time, with the Australian Reserve bank intervening to support AUD at 60 cents. Also all the carry trades got unwound, which means selling high yielding currencies like AUD or NZ and buying back the Yen.  The Yen went through the roof.

So we've had a few months of this, and all this time the yields on USD is going down and down, so eventually investors will start taking a few risks and investing in something other than cash.  The major signal for the change in risk aversion is when stock markets in USA go up.  This is a signal that we are going back to "business as usual", to the kind of investments and activity that went on before, which means there should be appetite for high yielding currencies and worldwide equity investment, which will be funded by selling USD.


----------

